# Is It Wrong to Carve in the Kitchen



## Gypo Logger (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't think so, the chips just go right into the stove. Lol
John

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...r/Sourdough/?action=view&current=DSC_0117.jpg


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 4, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Don't think so, the chips just go right into the stove. Lol
> John
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...r/Sourdough/?action=view&current=DSC_0117.jpg



LOL Not at my house. The kitchen has many uses. Whittleing, firewood storage, chainsaw storage, gun smithing, and any thing else that needs to be done when its to cold outside! lol


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 4, 2010)

Shoot, just carving with a little chisel? Pu$$y!

I thought that you meant like CHAINSAW carving. I see that you wussed out and even moved the rug...

LOL!


.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 4, 2010)

Ya, I'm a pansy, I only carve and fix saws in the kitchen, I was gonna debark with the 385 and log wizard, but if the GF got home and her dog was asfixiated, I'd be in deep doodoo. Lol
John


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 4, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Ya, I'm a pansy, I only carve and fix saws in the kitchen, I was gonna debark with the 385 and log wizard, but if the GF got home and her dog was asfixiated, I'd be in deep doodoo. Lol
> John



Whut, afraid to butcher moose indoors now?

OMG, Gypo is P-Whipped... LOL


You gonna start drinking "wine coolers"?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 4, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Whut, afraid to butcher moose indoors now?
> 
> OMG, Gypo is P-Whipped... LOL
> 
> ...



Lol, actually she sliced and diced two caribou quarters in the kitchen, and I got to grind the tough stuff into hamburger. Lol
John


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 5, 2010)

looks good.ivebeen known to carve alot in the house.heck when i pull long shifts at work i carve there too,just little pieces though,lol


----------



## darrylp (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Yukonsawman,
Just checked the link. Your kitchen is in a mess, it's a short cut way to burn the chips but still I'd rather use the garage if not the backyard or some spare room. You don't have anyone shouting at you at home for doing that ? If I did that at my place, the saw, all my tools, would be thrown out of the house. lol


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 27, 2010)

Is that for me Gypo? I didnt know you cared...:blush:


----------



## bobsreturn (Dec 28, 2010)

AAAGH im in charge at my house? thats why i clean up real well  cheers Bob


----------

